# local.start, local.stop [RISOLTO] (per ora)

## codadilupo

s'ciao GeCHI, ho appena scoperto local.start

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

su - codadilupo -c "source /etc/profile; HOME=/home/codadilupo; nohup /usr/X11R6/bin/startx >/dev/null" &

nohup /usr/bin/amixer set Master 100 unmute >/dev/null &

nohup /usr/bin/amixer set PCM 100 unmute >/dev/null &

```

e questo é quello che ho messo. Ora, il problemone é scrivere local.stop ! HO pensato, beh, guardo la funzione exit del menu di fluxbox, e la adatto.... col cavolo! c'e' scritto solo exit, nella funzione exit (mannaggia!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Allora mi son detto: uhmmm.... e se scrivessi uno script che killa X semplicemente ? allora 

```
ps -edaf|grep startx
```

 ok, ora so che il primo valore nella prima colonna della prima riga é il valore che devo killare.... solo che non so come passarlo a kill   :Sad: 

Avete idee ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sun Nov 23, 2003 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## teknux

ok supponiamo questa situazione (mi spiace ma non ho startx al momento) questo è l'output di "ps ax":

```

...

 3660 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: konsole

 3662 pts/0    S      0:00 /bin/bash

 3671 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/MozillaFirebird

....

```

ed ora supponiamo di voler killare bash, ovvero il processo 3662...

guarda:

```

brainbox ~ $ ps ax | grep bash | grep -v grep | cut -d ' ' -f2

3662

brainbox ~ $

```

se volessi killarlo?

```

kill -9 `ps ax | grep bash | grep -v grep | cut -d ' ' -f2`

```

esistono diversi modi comunque per filtrare gli output, altro esempio:

```

brainbox ~ $ pidof bash

3662

```

pidof mi restituisce i pid in base al nome di un determinato processo. guarda cosa mi da nel caso di firebird (di cui ci sono più istanze):

```

pidof /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

3723 3702 3698 3697 3696 3686

```

prova a leggeri le man pages (o gli howto) della bash, di cut, di pidof e volendo anche di awk (anche semoolto complesso)

saluti,

tek

----------

## paolo

Se non ce l'hai gia' fai

```
#emerge psmisc
```

Poi basta un

```
#killall X
```

Vedi un po' se puo' essere utile.

Paolo

P.S.: Far partire X da local.start non mi piace... Perchè non fare in modo tradizionale con (x,g,k)dm? Oppure creare un nuovo script da mettere in /etc/init.d?

Edit: per il sonoro io uso "aumix" (emerge aumix, 153K) che supporta tramite /etc/init.d il caricamento delle impostazioni all'avvio e il salvamento allo spegnimento del pc (con "start" carica i valori in /etc/aumixrc e con "stop" li salva).

----------

## shev

Ricordiamoci delle GWN e dei suoi preziosi consigli...

Sull'utilità e l'eleganza dell'approccio di Coda poi non osa dire nulla, mi limito a rabbrividire...  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

Io propongo:

```
kill -9 `pidof X`
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> ok supponiamo questa situazione (mi spiace ma non ho startx al momento) questo è l'output di "ps ax":

 

[...]

beh, grazie tek! Pero' c'e' un queicos ca va no, perché se do il tuo script senza kill -9 mi restituisce il pid, mentre se lo scrivo completo mi dice no such pid   :Shocked: 

Ad ogni modo, la parte migliore é sicuramente la spiegazione dello script... penso che lo stampero', pronto a mostrare come si spiega al prossimo professorone tuttoscienzaepocasostanza  :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sull'utilità e l'eleganza dell'approccio di Coda poi non osa dire nulla, mi limito a rabbrividire... 

 

ti dico solo una cosa: venerdi', ore 17.00, un'auto, ed IO al volante: le tue prossime quattro ore di puro terrore !  :Twisted Evil: 

P.S.: ho scelto killall X, visto che anche kill -9 pidof x non va. Ora devo inventarmi un modo di renderlo interattivo:

1- deve non killare nulla, se ho chiuso X prima di spegere la macchina

2- magai riesco a farmi porre una domanda, tipo passare la passwd per attivare X all'avvio.

P.P.S.: non ho usato xdm perché:

1- non mi piace la grafica

2- mi rallenta l'avvio in maniera atroce: solo per vedere una mascherina del tubo ci metto 4/5 secondi in piu', e mi pare troppo.

3- ho un solo utente, e non ne prevedo altri, che me ne faccio di mettere noe e passwd ? al massimo solo la passwd, giusto per evitare che chiunque accenda il pc possa loggarsi in grafico.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, grazie tek! Pero' c'e' un queicos ca va no, perché se do il tuo script senza kill -9 mi restituisce il pid, mentre se lo scrivo completo mi dice no such pid  

 

mi correggo: avevo la tastiera impostata male (come mai, poi, non lo so: é dall'installazione che non la tocco....) e, fondamentalmente, l'errore era che credevo di scrivere l'apice inverso inverso, e invece scrivevo l'apice "dritto"

Ergo: lo script di tek funzia, come gli altri, sono io che son tordo   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

